# Saltdogg Wiring Diagram / schematics?



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Does anyone have or know where to get the Saltdogg Wiring Diagram / schematics? I have a 1.3 yd S/S V box., 6 foot box. I have tried Buyers, Googled it, and they did not come with the Box when I bought it new?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.saltdogg.com/Support/InstructionSheets.html


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks but been there already. No wiring schematics, just plug this to this drawings and exploded parts veiw.


----------

